# The 2007 collinsville bottle show



## camron_poe (Oct 13, 2007)

Were you there? what did you buy?
 here are some photos i took while I was there helping on a documtary that hopefully sells to pbs or something and our little hobby will get the publicity it deserves! America's last great treasure hunt!!


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 13, 2007)

I am just going to put a link to my myspace because there is wayyy to many pictures for a post.


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 13, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=144475371&albumId=1233627


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 13, 2007)

if myspace is a bad ideah i will post them some other way so just let me know becuase there is over a hundred great pics your table might even be in them


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

I am going to go on and post these, in here you will see the rarest targetballs, superrare flasks, probably the best mason collection in the world and a lot more


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

2


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

3


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

4


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

5


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

6


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

7


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

8


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

9


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

10


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

11


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

12


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

13


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

14


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

15


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

16


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

17


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

18


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

19


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

20


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

21


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

22


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

23


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

24


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

25


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

26


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

27


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

28


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

29


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

30 (my personal favourite mason jar, on the left


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

31


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

32


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

33


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

34


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

The Grimdigger's were there we were lucky enough to interview them!


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

35


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

36


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

37


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

38


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

39


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

40


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

41


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

42


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

43


----------



## LC (Oct 14, 2007)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT THESE VICHY SPOUTING SPRING BOTTLES GO FOR ON AVERAGE?  I DUG ONE LIKE THIS ONE YEARS AGO, STILL HAVE IT IN A BOX SOMEWHERE, BUT HAVE NOT SEEN IT IN AGES.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 14, 2007)

Some very nice displays there, Richard... Thanks for sharing...


 Ron


----------



## annie44 (Oct 14, 2007)

LC - There's a half pint on the Glassworks auction right now - they've put an estimate of $80-$120 on it. 

 Rich - Thanks for posting the great pics - I love the Saratogas in #43!


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2007)

Great stuff Richard. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you cap, I really hope the documentary sells it would do alot for the hobby!


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice pictures.You missed my favorite Display at the show.That was the collection of St.Louis bottles(mostly dug).It was incredible.Who are you doing documentary for?Doug


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 20, 2007)

The documentary is for the hobby, mostly privy digging, we are going to video a few more digs and in some super historicly important places that i cant share 
 but it should be ready some time next year i think


----------



## cookie (Oct 20, 2007)

great pictures- the mason jars were just amazing-John


----------



## JUNKMAN1 (Oct 25, 2007)

SOME GOOD BOTTLES NICE !!


----------



## bamascavenger (Dec 3, 2007)

we go to collinsville flea market on some saturdays. I was not aware of a show there. Thought th closet one was in Rome, Ga. When was this show and when is the next on as we would love to go!


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 20, 2007)

When you say for the hobby,do you mean selling it to collectors or to a cable station to promote the hobby?


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 20, 2007)

Never mind,I seen the first post!Privy digging doesn't need anymore publicity.The last TV show did more than enough for the hobby.People that don't privy dig enjoy it but diggers that have been around can't stand it.Hope you make your money and get some publicity while serving the hobby.How did your interviews go with any longtime Illinois or St.Louis diggers?Doug


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Dec 20, 2007)

_Thanks for sharing...I could never grow tired of looking at bottles and jars._
_ww_


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 21, 2007)

hey bama scavenger, the rome show is upon us too, will you be there? its early february, ill make  a post about it in the shows. and sales forum when it gets closer to time


----------

